
Become an intermediate Rust programmer in one day - weinzierl
https://medium.com/@edwardpku/being-an-intermediate-rust-programmer-in-one-day-37283bb1b0b0
======
Recurecur
I'm surprised this isn't receiving more discussion...

Looks to be some good resources linked at any rate!

